# Netatalk 3.0.4, bizarre file issues

## CaptainRabies

I'm using avahi + netatalk for a (primarily Time Machine) file server for my OSX boxen. I am able to use it flawlessly from OSX 10.6.8, but whenever I try to connect from my laptop (10.8.4), one of two things happens:

1) I can login and see the shared directories, but when I click on any, no files are shown within them(even though there are). I cannot create any folders or copy files, I get an error.

2) I can see files within the directories, and even copy files to them, but the moment I try to access one, the Finder hangs and I get a spinning rainbow volleyball of doom.

Both of these options make me unable to disconnect from the server. I'm forced to restart to get out, not even disconnecting from the network fixes it (probably some shitty apple code there).

My afp.conf is simple:

```

; Netatalk 3.x configuration file

[Global]

; Global server settings

uam list = uams_dhx2.so

; [Homes]

basedir regex = /

cnid scheme = dbd

; [My AFP Volume]

; path = /path/to/volume

[GentooBox]

path = AllData/backups

time machine = yes

valid users = me

```

I've played around a bit with the uam list, deleted the standard dhx since 10.7 did away with that option. Also tried uams_dhx2_passwd.so. So far, no luck.

I've snooped around the internet, and I can't find anyone else with my specific problem. So, I've come to the gurus.

Is there anything on the netatalk side of things that could be causing this?

----------

## weyerma

try this:

in afp.conf:

basedir regex = /home/

in  AppleVolumes.default:

~ "$u" options:upriv dperm:0711 fperm:0600 umask:0066 volcharset:UTF8 

then create the directories /home/$youruser with permissions 0711

or let them create on with pam:

/etc/pam.d/netatalk:

session    required     pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/templates/AWDCH/home umask=0066

Greetings

----------

